# DOS network without windows



## retroMIDI (Jul 26, 2005)

Help me please. 

DOS network boot disks I download from the Net do not work.

I have multi-PC performance software. Dozens of PCs use MAILSLOTS to send messages to each other.

Works fine with DOS running under Windows 98 on each PC, but would be better with raw DOS.

Who can help me please?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Altho this is networking, Since it is a DOS question, I think the DOS guys would better help, so if the moderators and you agree, I'll mark this to be moved to the DOS/other forum.


----------



## retroMIDI (Jul 26, 2005)

Thankyou iX

I have posted the same question in the DOS forum area


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't produce duplicate posts, just use this one as it has been moved.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Try to give some more information about what doesn't work. "I downloaded something and it doesn't work" doesn't give us much to go on.

- What boot floppy did you download
- what exactly doesn't work? 
- do you have any error messages
- how did you configure the network? ipx/spx, tcp/ip? 
- any other info that might be usefull


----------

